# Gem Master file to Vinyl Cutter



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a Cut3000 (GCC Bengal) and would like to get a Gem Master design file to it to cut. Is this possible and if so hoping someone out would be able to help me out with the steps to do so.

Thank you in advance


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am assuming you do not have the software?.....If so, you probably need to have it exported as an EPS file to get it to work...


----------



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you mean the cutter software or something else?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I might be able to help you. I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I mean the Gem Master software so you can convert that format into something your cutter will read....


----------



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

I do have Gem Master, but don't know how to do that. Shoot didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hartz said:


> I do have Gem Master, but don't know how to do that. Shoot didn't even know that was possible.


I'm 99% sure that it isn't. I'll work with what you sent me and get back to you shortly!


----------



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you DB


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure what formats it will export to....But sometimes you can cut and paste.....Worth a try.....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hartz said:


> Thank you DB


You're welcome. 

Did you receive the file? Did it work for you?


----------

